# Black light fog??



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I know that they sell black light reactive fog juice on the market, but does anyone know if you can make regular fog juice glow in black light by adding a concentrated mix of highlighter ink (water and innerds of highlighter) to the juice?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I think this comes up a couple of times a year, with the argument going back and forth over whether it's safe to alter the chemical composition of fog juice, or if highlighter ink is safe to run through the heater of a fog machine...or does it produce potentially hazardous compounds once transformed into a fog...

And honestly, I don't recall if anyone's tried it successfully yet.

(edited to add: Perhaps that's the answer right there! Those that have tried haven't been able to report back to us after the experience. Hmmmm....)


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Oh oh... we can all make tombstones in their honour! LOL 

I agree with UJ. Everything I've read/heard about topic says DON'T DO IT! Same reason they give for not making home-brew fog juice. It's just not safe. By adding highlighter fluid, you are effectively turning off-the-shelf fog juice into home-brew.

Sorry... maybe not the answer you're looking for but none of us would want anything to happen to you, family or your friends & guests.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr Grimsley said:


> Oh oh... we can all make tombstones in their honour! LOL
> 
> Sorry... maybe not the answer you're looking for but none of us would want anything to happen to you, family or your friends & guests.


No, Mr Grimsley, don't apologise, I've known about the home brew stuff for a couple of years, and don't feel it's safe, I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts or recommendations on this, as I've never read anything on the subject. I really appreciate your concern for my family and guests safety though


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I used lighting effect to get my fog last year to make a *RED* cloud that moved down the driveway. This years I changed out the red rope lights in the flower beds and grass for green one like in the movie *"THE FOG" *
also if you get or rent the remake there is a lot of info and interviews with the FX team on how they made their for glow.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, what I'd like to have is green fog in the cemetery rising up from the ground, now most of that part of my haunt is lit by black light, and I'd hate to ruin the effect of the black light on the other props by lighting with different color lights and having that spill onto the props that are black light reactive.


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

can someone post the link where you can buy some?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I tried this a while back, and it did not work. I used a sprinkle of highly concentrated flourescent dye powder in fog juice. It glowed brightly under blacklight, but it didn't work when sprayed out of the machine. I think the problem was that the steam created from the fog juice was too spread out. in other words, the water particles had too much space between them to create any noticeable glow. Also, it may clog the machine. I wouldnt risk it, and just use a floodlight. just my two cents.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

The fog machine works by flash boiling the fog fluid, if the ink doesn't act in the same was as the fluid it won't work.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

matthewemrich said:


> can someone post the link where you can buy some?


I don't think they do sell it, but if they do, I would love to know, also. But it still might not be safe. You see, fog juice is just water and glycol, which is safe for a human to breathe for short periods of time. Adding any chemical or dye might harm you after a while


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

P.S. Dye did come out of my fog machine with the fog fluid, because after putting my hand in front of the machine while fogging, there was a glowing liquid on my hand. I'm not saying the full concentration came out, but there was definitely some.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is he effect I got with the rope lighting in the flower beds and driveway, and black lighting on each of the candlebras along the porch.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, that stuff really glows! Nothing but red rope lights? Impressive!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK I might have an Idea. But first we need to find a bartender, chemist, and crazy yard haunter that knows more than those who might get hurt.

OK here we go.
I remember reading that *tonic water *glows under UV light even when the regular lights are on.
OK *would tonic Water be dangerous to vaporize *by running through a Fogger?????????????? or mix with FOG Fluid and fog with?


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

you wouldn't be able to mix it with the fog fluid or run it through the fogger because even if it vaporized through with the fog solution and didn't clog up your machine it would through of the balance of glycol to water that your solution has.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK... thanks MLuther
Next would it be safe to just try to run the Tonic water ALONE??????


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I dunno if that would be a good idea. If you have an old, junky fogger, you can try it but the sugar in the tonic water will probably be burned inside the machine and cause a clog.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

That's what I didn't know. I was concerned about what the tonic water was made of being dangerous if vaporized, and didn't think of the sugar at all.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Wow, that stuff really glows! Nothing but red rope lights? Impressive!


I just thought to add that I used a 35 mm. camera set on the "B" (bass) setting and a cable trigger on a tripod, to get a time lapses pictures, to show up the colors better in the dark, and in doing so the picture of the fog look much more vibrant that it was, the effect added to the file as it moved and long on the open setting.
My next door kids helped me by stopping cars before they came around the street and hit me or shined the car lights on the yard and house too.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

TNBrad I think yours looks like red fog close enough to the real thing great job.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you halloween71


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> That's what I didn't know. I was concerned about what the tonic water was made of being dangerous if vaporized, and didn't think of the sugar at all.


 You have to consider, it's the tonic water with quinine that glows, I believe the quinine is the ingredient that does the glowing, so what actually will the quinine do when mixed with the fog juice, even if the mix wasn't thrown off, would it even be safe, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

That was the heart of the question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't think I will.


----------

